# What saddle bags do you use ?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Stowaway ALL the way!! I have the Stowaway deluxe pommel bags (in red) and they are AWESOME! My friend has the Stowaway deluxe cantle bags (in royal blue...got them from our trainer as a Christmas present) and she loves them. 

They stay nice and flat on the horse, don't bounce around, and are super easy to get into, even while riding. I love that my pommel bags have fleece on the underside of them, so they don't rub Aires' withers.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a Stowaway deluxe pommel bag on both my saddles (in black). Love them!!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Outfitters Supply


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Search for western and endurance horse saddlebags at Outfitters Supply.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

GoWithTheFlow said:


> I'm wanting some new saddle bags ,but I'm having a hard time choosing . I need a pommel bag ,cantle bag ,and a small pommel bag for a short ride (about 2 hours).
> 
> At the moment I'm trying to decide on either Snug Pax or Stowaway (sp?). But I'd like to here more options .


I have the Stowaway bags (a few of them, actually) and really like the way they fit close to the saddle. I prefer the ones that fit around the cantle - the front/pommel bags just seem to have a lot of "straps" to attach to different rings, but I can never get them to fit as snug as I'd like. And then, there are the pockets. . .lots and lots of pockets and places to store things. They really are nice bags overall, with a variety of styles and colors.

Last summer I got a set of the Trail Max saddle bags while I was staying at Midwest Trail Ride - black nylon with kind of a gold lining. There are the "traditional" style saddle bags, insulated, that rest across the back of my saddle. They're a nice size, not too big or floppy, and have built-in nylon straps with buckles to attach a raincoat. Also got the matching cantle bag and a small pommel bag. The whole set is very attractive and feels durable.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm going to add that I LOVE the washability of the Stowaway bags! I had originally bought the pommel bags in black because that was the only color the tack store had that I liked (other colors they had were navy and brown, neither of which I liked, especially considering our colors are red and black). I was in the tack room at our barn one day and saw that the BO had a set of Stowaway bags EXACTLY like mine, just in the red I had originally wanted. They were seriously dusty. I approached him and asked if I could trade him straight across, my black bags for his red ones. He was fine with it, since he'd never used the bags anyway, and he was getting a brand new set of bags for his "old dirty ones." My friend tossed the red set in her washing machine when we got home and they came out looking as good as new. The BO's wife couldn't believe it was the same set of bags.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Question for those of you with Stowaway bags that fit over th cantle.....

Does the cantle pocket have a soft lining (like fleece) inside?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I put everything in my jacket which is turned inside out then roll it tight and tie it on behind the cantle.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

mildot said:


> Question for those of you with Stowaway bags that fit over th cantle.....
> 
> Does the cantle pocket have a soft lining (like fleece) inside?


I had to check mine before I responded, Mildot, but the one I have just has no kind of lining in the main compartment. It's just the one layer of lightweight nylon. I have an older version, so maybe the newer ones have some type of lining. It has the holder for water bottles on each side, and those are somewhat padded/insulated (plastic sports-type water bottles came with the bag). There is also a nifty little zipper compartment located underneath the water bottle holders, which is great for small stuff like hoof picks, spare latigo, or other things that are good to have but you may not need on every ride.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Jolly Badger said:


> I had to check mine before I responded, Mildot, but the one I have just has no kind of lining in the main compartment. It's just the one layer of lightweight nylon. I have an older version, so maybe the newer ones have some type of lining. It has the holder for water bottles on each side, and those are somewhat padded/insulated (plastic sports-type water bottles came with the bag). There is also a nifty little zipper compartment located underneath the water bottle holders, which is great for small stuff like hoof picks, spare latigo, or other things that are good to have but you may not need on every ride.


Wow, thanks for looking and describing them so well......:shock:

Now I feel really embarassed that I didn't explain very well what I was after.

You see, the SnugPax brand cantle bags have a fleece lining inside the sleeve (pocket) that fits over the cantle (not the side pockets where you put stuff in). I was wondering if the Stowaway brand is made the same way. 

When my only saddle was a Wintec, it wouldn't have mattered. But I bought a new saddle at Equine Affaire and it is made of really nice calfskin. Now I know saddles are for using and the leather's gonna show character marks, but I don't want abrasive nylon rubbing on a very visible surface all ride long.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Ours are Cashel deluxe.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

mildot said:


> Wow, thanks for looking and describing them so well......:shock:
> 
> Now I feel really embarassed that I didn't explain very well what I was after.
> 
> ...


Okay, I see what you're saying now. . .I thought you meant the inside of the compartment itself. . .not the exterior part that comes in closest contact with the saddle. I'll re-checkit while I'm at the barn this evening. It fits different from Snugpax - doesn't have a pocket that goes over the cantle/seat, it just kind of snuggles up right behind the seat.

When I have a chance to check, I'll post back again. . .because I honestly can't remember if there is any difference in the material.:?


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Jolly Badger said:


> It fits different from Snugpax - doesn't have a pocket that goes over the cantle/seat, it just kind of snuggles up right behind the seat.


I see where our wires crossed.

I was asking about this kind of cantle bag, since I only have english saddles:










I think yours looks like this, which fits behind the cantle of a western saddle:










Both of those are Stowaways, BTW.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I took a closer look at my old Stowaway bags yesterday - we were doing some "spring cleaning" since our storage room looked like a tack shop threw up in there.:lol:

They do have a softer exterior on the sections that would be up against the leather of the saddle. It's not super-fluffy, but it's softer than the nylon material that makes up most of the bag.


----------

